# conection de la nappe HD sur carte mere HS



## ronparchita (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Est-ce suite au Coca, au café ou au vin rouge tombé sur le clavier  de l'iBook G4 que la prise sur la carte mere, là ou se branche la nappe du disque dur, apparait comme abimée, brune. J'ai passé du nettoyeur de contacts, cela a eu ensuite pour effet de retablir la conection, j'ai aussi ajoute une cale en carton parce que ce contact à tendance à se rompre de temps en temps, mais j'aimerai bien trouver une solution plus durable. Y a t-il mieux à faire ?

(Il y a effectivement un peu de Fanta qui est tombé sur le clavier que j'ai dû changer)


----------

